# Milescraft 1207 Router Design Inlay Kit



## richgreer

Thanks for the review. I have seen these things and I have often wondered how well they work.

In general, my experience with templates for routing have not been very good but I have not tried this particular product yet.


----------



## araldite

I received one as a gift a couple of years ago and used it for making flower designs on the back of some porch swings I was making. It worked OK for me after a short learning curve. It's not bad for the price.

The alignment pin that came with mine is cone shaped at the base of the pin that sticks up out of the collet. This is like all alignment pins I've used with routers. The pin is intentionally small so it can be used with different size bushings and is just to get you started. You lower the base on to the cone which pushes the base plate into alignment when it reaches the bushing. You lock the base in place on the cone and screw the plate back down. Anyway, that's how I do it. Hope that"s clear.


----------



## ChunkyC

araldite - That is clear! I was chucking the alignment pin in the router to start with. I guess maybe I had it chucked up to low because the base plate never got to the cone shaped part. I'll file that away and do that when I start doing some real inlays with it.


----------



## lanwater

I have considered the milescraft inlay kit but was put off by the plastic look.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## douglbe

Thanks for the review. I bought the kit this past winter, but have yet to play with it. Maybe soon.


----------



## Howie

I have the same kit and have found it to be quite useful. The inlays on the boxes in my profile are done with one.
I've never had a problem with the plastic.


----------



## BIGTEACH

Hey I have one of these but lost the instructions. Does anyone have a copy pdf?


----------



## SteveSawdustMaker

Hi,

This is an old post but I came across it in a search so I guess others will also. I offer my experience. Take it as you will.

I have used Miles-craft gear quite a bit after decades of woodworking experience. I have found it good if used with care. It isn't industrial quality metal gear, but for the price it works very well with a bit of care. Practice on scrap. Be gentle. Take extra care to be accurate. It then gives great results. If you want to be able to rev up your gear and push and pull and expect the gear to overcome your ham fisted approach you better spend a truck load more and get industrial grade gear.

You get nothing for nothing. Miles-craft is great for those with the skill to allow for it being economical gear. Polish your skills and use it gently. It works well.

I hope this helps.

Cheers.


----------

